
Show HN: A fun attempt at reinventing money - spolu
https://settle.network/posts/intro/?attempt=6
======
spolu
For context, personal research project with an entirely functional
implementation that you can try in under 2mn, see:
[https://settle.network/](https://settle.network/)

Would love feedback on the model and ideas of where it could be made useful!

------
cdvonstinkpot
MaidSafe app maybe could be interesting.

~~~
spolu
Could you elaborate what you have in mind?

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
If I understand correctly, you have a 'mint' node running on a server that's
associated with a user ID, so that user's trust record is tightly associated
with the reliability of that box. But with MaidSafe, the mint node would exist
on the network & redundancy is baked-in, so there's only a user ID involved-
the durability of the mint node is effectively forever- or at least for as
long as sufficient resources are made available to cover the node's network
resource usage.

~~~
spolu
That's an interesting perspective indeed! This would alleviate the need to
trust the reliability of the mint at least.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Another aspect that could be utilized is that a MaidSafe 'farmer' is paid at a
rate proportional to their hardware's uptime patterns/resource contribution.
Their earnings fund the purchase of whatever resources (compute, memory,
storage, bandwidth) are necessary to run their mint node app. I would imagine
there are numeric values available which represent both the available mint
node operation time, & the rate at which their mint node operation time
resorviour refills based on their farming hardware contribution
relaibility/pay rate. Thus, there would be values available that could be
plugged into some algorithm to programmatically influence a variable exchange
rate for users on whatever mint node, based on that mint node provider's
projected reliability, as dictated by data.

